# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Strecken um Rosenheim

## Nuke

Hey,
wollte mal fragen, wer aus der Region kommt und vielleicht die eine oder andere Tour rund umm Rosenheim empfehlen könnte.
Welche Lifte in der Umgebung Bikes mitnehmen und was auf alle Fälle sehenswert ist.
Das ganze geht ehr in Richtung Tour oder Freeride und sollte auch für nicht so bike-erfahrene fahrbar sein.
Muss das ganze auch mitm Hardtail fahren, daher sollte das Geländer nicht ganz das ärgste sein 
Kann auch ruhig ein paar km von Rosenheim entfernt sein, da wir vor Ort nen Auto haben.

Hoffe auf viele Antworten

----------


## BA-Andi

du hast von rosenheim aus mim radl 30 min bis zu den bergen, mim auto bist in paar minuten dort....gibt 1000 möglichkeiten auf normalen straßen raufzuradln und eben wo du willst runterzufahrn....bikeparkmäßiges, also mit lift, gibts in dem umkreis leider (noch) nichts....

----------


## trauntaler

www.baatzstreck.com/

www.maltanracing.de/

kg.krasse-mumu.de/

Ansonsten gibt es (warscheinlich) überall die local Downhills. Habe ich hier auch (30min westlich von Ro) und bin da Heute erst gefahren. Sind halt meistens abgelegene Wanderwege und Singletrails. Die ganzen Moser-Kieswegautobahnen sind langweilig und auf den Wanderwegen ist im Sommer zu viel los. Lift gibt es hier keinen, stimmt. 

wenn du genauere Spotinfos suchst dann ---- PM!

MfG Stefan

----------


## xxFRESHxx

> kg.krasse-mumu.de/


des is die kiesgrube in engelsberg, oder? warst du da schon mal? ein kollege hat mir mal davon erzählt aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die da so viele shore trails haben. und die drops schauen auch sehr interessant aus. wäre vieleicht auch mal ganz interessant sich das anzuschauen.

----------


## hetorider

ich fahre auch hier am tegernsee einfach so den berg runter.
kenne leider auch noch nicht viel aber wird hoffentlich noch mehr an lokalen strecken 
gruss hetorider

----------


## trauntaler

Ja, das ist in Engelsberg und ich war da letztes Jahr. 

War mir aber ein bischen zu Hardcore.   

Möchte aber dieses Jahr wieder hin, können wir ruhig mal einplanen. Der Erbauer ist übrigens im Forum: DomiM .
Vielleicht meldet er sich auch noch hier.

Samstag Wald oder Österreich?

Mfg Stefan

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich wär für saalbach. das wetter wird zwar nicht soo gut sein aber direkt schlecht soll wenn überhaupt erst nachmittags werden, hab ich gelesen. falls es dann wirklich voll schiffen sollte können wir ja theoretisch nach leogang rüber fahren und uns die quali vom eliminator anschauen oder was auch immer da grad los ist. das fahrerfeld mit Barel, Vasquez, Gracia, Quinn, etc. kling interessant (und deren bikes interessieren mich fast noch mehr).
ich schick dir noch ne mail.

----------


## trauntaler

OK, Saalbach ist auch gut. Hauptsache lift!(achzehnkilounddownhillreifensindzuschwerzumbergau  ffahren)cu!

----------


## Nuke

Das hört sich doch gar nicht mal so schlecht an!
Gibts denn so ne Art 'Highlight' was landschaftlich oder auch sonst sehenswert wäre??

----------


## trauntaler

Landschaftlich Top wird wohl das Kampenwandgebiet, die Strecke Ruhpolding Staubfall und der Bereich um den Königsee/Bertesgaden sein um mal drei zu nennen. Kauf dir doch den Moser Guide da sollte alles drinstehen. 
Downhills/Singletrails sind meist Wanderwege und sollten aber wenn nur ausserhalb der Hauptverkehrszeiten gefahren werden (Schlechtwetter Werktags).

Wie lange bist du in Ro?

MfG Stefan

----------


## tschakaa

bikepark leogang ist eine stunde weg, ansonsten kenn ich dortn nur vertride-touren

----------


## trauntaler

Zum dirten gibts auch was:

www.maltanracing.de/eleven/

DJK Trails Traunstein

MfG Stefan

----------


## tschakaa

aja in kolbermoor gibts ne coole bmx strecke und dirts

----------


## BA-Andi

dirts gibts ned in kolbermoor sondern paar min weg richtig bad aibling, in harthausen  

ist bissl versteckt, wenn jemand wirklich mal vorbeischaun mag soll er mir a pm schickn!

----------


## Nuke

So jetzt bin ich endlich wieder zurück.
War eigentlich echt ganz nett.
Hab ne Woche in Raubling gewohnt und ein wenig die Umgebung erkundet.

Im Endeffekt haben wir es uns recht einfach gemacht und einfach die Berge der Umgebung ein wenig erkundet (Schwarzenberg, Wendelstein etc). Hatte vor Ort leider kein Inet und konnte deshalb nimmer hier rein schauen..
Aber auf die Idee mit dem Moser Guide sind wir zum Glück dann auch noch gekommen 

Ausserdem nochmal als positiv herauszuheben ist der Service von "Fahrrad Mohr" (war glaub ich so) in Brannenburg - guter Laden. (Zwar nicht für Dirt und DH, aber ansonsten echt sehr sehr nett).

Habt echt ne nette Umgebung - schade, dass es zu weit weg für mich ist um dort öfters zu fahren.

Die Dirts in Kolbermoor haben wir übrigens auch gesehen (glaub ich zumindest).

----------


## DomiM

Hi!
Hab den Thread erst jetzt gelesen, aber da Trauntaler hat ja schon werbung für uns gemacht  

Is zwar jetzt für dich schon zu spät, aber bei uns sind alle herzlich willkommen   wenn jemand interesse hat bei uns in da kiesgrube und im wald unsre North Shore zu fahrn, der soll sich einfach bei mir per pm melden!
Link zu dem Thread in dem ich Bilder gepostet hab:  Bilder-Thread 

Domi

----------


## Luna

> dirts gibts ned in kolbermoor sondern paar min weg richtig bad aibling, in harthausen  
> 
> ist bissl versteckt, wenn jemand wirklich mal vorbeischaun mag soll er mir a pm schickn!


Hey gibt's die Strecke noch?

----------

